# iMac 2011 i7 + HD6970M spieletauglich?



## abstrakt (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, ich wollte mir aus Beruflichen Gründen einen iMac kaufen. Aber weil ich auch ein fanatischer Zocker bin  wollte ich Fragen ob der neue iMac auch locker mit Bad Company 2 auf Max Settings gut zurecht kommt.
Ist es eher rausgeschmissen Geld oder doch Leistungsstark für den preis?


----------



## PCuner (17. Juni 2011)

i7 und 6970M hören sich schonmal verdammt gut an ! Spieletauglich ? Locker ! 
ABER!! Wie das mit den Spielen an sich läuft weiß ich nicht genau...soviel ich weiß sind für Win mehr Spiele da als für Mac.


----------



## Resax (17. Juni 2011)

also ich würd sagen mit nem andenren PC bist du vieel billiger und hast mehr leistung.
aber wenn du ihn dir eh beruflich kaufen willst, die leistung müsste reichen.
Die einzige Frage ist ob bc2 unter mac kompatibel ist.


----------



## abstrakt (17. Juni 2011)

ja zur Not kann ich ja noch BootCamp mit Win7 zum zocken drauf ballern. Reichts auch für BF3? Müsste eigentlich oder?


----------



## PCuner (17. Juni 2011)

die 6970 ist eig. eine high end karte und müsste die nächsten jahren locker mithalten.


----------



## abstrakt (17. Juni 2011)

ist eine Mobility Radeon, deswegen abgespeckt


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

Post doch mal einen Link zu diesem iMac. Eine Desktop Graka und mobile Graka sind bei gleicher Bezeichnung keineswegs ähnlich schnell


----------



## abstrakt (17. Juni 2011)

iMac - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## Resax (17. Juni 2011)

es ist eine laptop karte, also nich so highend 
wird so ca der HD6850 entsprechen.


----------



## PCuner (17. Juni 2011)

@abgestrakt: Sie trotzdem noch eine High-End Karte ^^

@Softy: Der Mac kommt erst demächst und ist noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## Resax (17. Juni 2011)

was hat er denn für ne auflösung?


----------



## abstrakt (17. Juni 2011)

2560*irgendwas


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

Hier ein paar Infos zur Grafik: AMD Radeon HD 6970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Die basiert auf einer Desktop HD6850. Bad Company dürfte damit schon gut spielbar sein (bei 1920x1080)


----------



## PCuner (17. Juni 2011)

Sorry doppelpost, aber hab gedacht du meinst den i7er


----------



## Resax (17. Juni 2011)

dann kannst du es vergessen das bc2 auf hoch flüssig läuft 
Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) (Seite 15) - 22.10.2010 - ComputerBase
deine graka ist genauso schnell wie die HD6850.
da schaffst du also so ca 40 bilder pro sec

PS: schneller als Softy


----------



## TZocker (17. Juni 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> dann kannst du es vergessen das bc2 auf hoch flüssig läuft
> Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) (Seite 15) - 22.10.2010 - ComputerBase
> deine graka ist genauso schnell wie die HD6850.
> da schaffst du also so ca 40 bilder pro sec
> ...



ohm mann 40 fps sind doch Spielbar ab 20 fps wirds kritisch^^. 

Aber hier stellt sich die frage wer kauft denn schon einen Angebissenen Apfel ich nicht. Und du ?

Vielleicht ist der von außen Hui aber von ihnen Pfui zu mindestens fürs zocken in vollerauflösung.

Ich Persöhnlich wurde mir nen Pc mit 2 schönen 580 gern kaufen und dann ein bisschen geld drauflegen für ne mora 3 damit der pc leise ist. Aber dann Sollten für Bf3 in 2560ger Auflösung flüssig laufen.

Aber fals du Grafiker oder Cutter bist du leider auf MAC angewiesen und dann heißt es entweder Low Grafik oder nen 2 system auf win basis.xD


----------

